# Good sites for purchasing comics?



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 10, 2012)

Saw this ad on youtube (I NEVER click ads on sites )

Comic Books for Sale: Spider-Man Comic Books & Back-Issue Comic Books

anything legit you guys know of?


----------



## MFB (Mar 10, 2012)

Comixology.com

They also have app so you can buy straight from your phone, but I dont know if all comics are available as same day as in print. I just go to the store on every Wednesday and pick up my pull-list in person (yup, I have comics set aside for me each week)


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 10, 2012)

MFB said:


> Comixology.com
> 
> They also have app so you can buy straight from your phone, but I dont know if all comics are available as same day as in print. I just go to the store on every Wednesday and pick up my pull-list in person (yup, I have comics set aside for me each week)



 I just got to the end of the checkout and I realised they're digital versions. Might still make a purchase but I'd prefer physical copies. 

Series in question: The Dark Knight Returns (1986).

Edit: I bought them anyway. 11.96 USD is a good price for all four issues.


----------



## MFB (Mar 10, 2012)

Ah, yeah I wasnt sure if you were looking to just buy the comics and read 'em regardless of format (digital vs print), or if you were actually going to order them to be delivered. I now theres a link in the top right that says "print comics" so I'd say check that from here on and that should be for all your physical comic copy needs.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 10, 2012)

MFB said:


> Ah, yeah I wasnt sure if you were looking to just buy the comics and read 'em regardless of format (digital vs print), or if you were actually going to order them to be delivered. I now theres a link in the top right that says "print comics" so I'd say check that from here on and that should be for all your physical comic copy needs.



Batman The Dark Knight Returns 10th Annv. Edition TPB #1-1ST NM | eBay

 This is the one which takes me back the furthest.


----------



## kung_fu (Mar 11, 2012)

I've never actually purchased through any of the sellers here, but this is one of my go-to comic sites

ComicsPriceGuide.com - Online Comic Book Price Guide

Here is a store i used to frequent when i was going t school
Hill City Comics Online Superstore


----------



## areyna21 (Mar 29, 2012)

They sell by grades so the prices very but are pretty good. They have a huge and i mean huge inventory with a lot of different publishers. I've gotten swamp thing, Dark Knight, and some others from them with good results.

Comic Books: Buy, Sell, Trade, Consign, Collect | mycomicshop.com


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Mar 31, 2012)

marvel.com 


why buy when you can rea dunlimited digital comics for 59.99 a year? I got it



So AWESOME


----------



## areyna21 (Mar 31, 2012)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> marvel.com
> 
> 
> why buy when you can rea dunlimited digital comics for 59.99 a year? I got it
> ...



Yeah i saw that and it looks like a good deal but im not to much into marvel. I stick mostly to vertigo and some dc comics but for that price i might check it out. The link above has almost every tpb and thats how i like to read so it works for me.


----------



## Marko (Apr 9, 2012)

these are the ones I order from:

Mile High Comics - Your New And Collectible Comic Book Store
Comic Books: Buy, Sell, Trade, Consign, Collect | mycomicshop.com


----------

